# New litters coming this way. Incl. my first lilacs.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have 2 ladies being very pregnant, they are due fab. 18 and 21, and a third mating paired today 

First:

Charat. Sweedish chocolate tan male:









Vanaheims Indira. Dove tan (I thought silver tan when she was younger, but she's too dark isn't she?) female:









Due date: feb. 18.

Expectations: Black tan & self. SH. Hope to get some nice pups to start a champagne line with.

Next:

Vanaheims Lukas. Black tan male:









Vanaheims Olivia. Black self female:









Due date: feb. 21.

Expectations: Black, blue chocolate and lilac. Tan & self. SH. Hope to get som nice lilac mice to work with in the future.

Last - just paired today:

Vanaheims Hasan. Blue tan satin male:









Vanaheims Gina. Silver or dove self female:









Due date: hopefully baboes in 3-4 weeks.

Expectations: If Gina is silver then Blue and silver. If she's dove, then black and dove. Tan & self. SH. Possibly satin. Hoping to get blue and silver.

Will update as soon as babies are born


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Update 

Indira gave birth yesterday, and had 11 pups  Here's a quick snap of the newborn babies:










Also Olivia is getting bigger, an boy is she hormonal or what, she's SO sweet and gentle under normal circumstances but now she bites me, if i lift her up and hold her for more than a few seconds :shock: So i leave her alone - just feeding her etc., and hope her bitching will stop when the babies are born/a weeks og two old 

Here's a pic of her belly:










And last but not least, Gina doesn't show anything yet but they haven't been together for so long so i didn't expect anything yet


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

lovely.Post some pics of your lilacs when they arrive.I have had a few pop out unexpectedly just recently and I am quite taken with them.I would be interested to see yours


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful bubs!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice chubby looking babies! Congratulations!

Dove, silver, and champagne are tough colors to breed; sometimes they just don't look quite ike they're supposed to. I should know, I've bred so many 'wrong' champagne meeces that are easily passed off as dove or silver


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Will show pics as soon as possible, when Olivia has given birth 

While i wait for Olivias litter to be born, i'm pretty excited about Indiras babies, since only 3 of 11 babies have black eyes and i didn't expect anything but common blacks in tan & self - so i just can't wait to see some fur on those babies  :lol: 
The pedigree does'nt show any pink eyed genes in the last 3 generations on dad's side of the family: http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... KuldI1.jpg


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Olivia had 5 babies today, and surprice surprice - there's is pink eyed pups :lol: Didn't expect that but i don't mind 

Pics of the litter:









------------

Then there's Indiras pups... besides all the pink eyed pups in a litter where i didn't expect them, there's also 2 pups with dark patches :shock:

If anyone have an idea what they might be please do tell 

The litter:









And one of the "dark patched" pups, you can see that it's greyish with a much darker marking:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Surprice for me - one of Olivias babies are marked :lol: And a very lovely marking too  Also check the tail of the marked one *LOL* It looks so fun 

Pics of the litter:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The babies are adorable and I love Gina and Olivia :love1


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you zany-toon 

Another one of Olivias babies are broken marked too :lol:

Pics:









The two broken marked babies, very pretty i think:


----------



## meece (Jan 27, 2011)

very pretty babies :mrgreen:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's some pics of Lukas and Olivias babies, they are SO nice and i plan to keep all but the male 

All 5 babies:









The lovely broken black female:

















The wonderful broken champagne female - LOVE that colour!:









The last three, i know the blue one is blue but i'm not sure about the other two, i'm guessing lilac (the black eyed darker one) and lavender (the pink eyed lighter one) but feel free to correct me if i'm wrong  








^Lavender? female- lilac? female - blue self male^

I'm going to post new pics of Charat and Indiras babies in my thread in the variety id section in a minute


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Gina is very pregnant now  Can't be long before she has her babies 










Pics of Olivias babies coming up in a few moments


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's Olivias babies, their eyed are just about to open 



















Lilac & lavender? - both are tan and females:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

*New pics of Olivias litter  *

First Blossom, broken champagne tan female:


















Queen of Diamonds, broken black female:


















Lily, lilac tan female (what a difficult colour to take pictures of!):
Without flash
























With flash

























Lavender, lavender tan female (also hard to get decent pics of her colour!):

















































And the blue male, which are reserved for a fellow breeder (the females stay here):
He's not as light as the first picture, more like the other pics 

























*Pic of Ginas babies *









They are pretty small so i might cull some of them to give the rest better odds. I just need to check their sexes first, don't want to end up with all boys


----------

